# Parrot feather



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Whay are peoples feelings about the use of parrot feather in aquariums. Its is considered an invansive plant amd is bammed for sale in some states. Its in my mothers gold fish pond and flourishes. Any issues with it in an aquarium


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are other plants that are considered as evasive species that get used everyday. Java moss is in some states. I'd say go for it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The reason its banned i some states is because it flourishes so well.I agree though if you want to use it go for it.Its a very pretty plant.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It grows real fast, but you must keep it trimmed or it grows out of the tank into the lights and the only thing showing is roots. I found that out the hard way when I was gone for 3 weeks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I read some post on another board where a guy said his had grown 6" in one day. Definitely not for your shorter tanks.


----------

